# 1508 Allstar/ Rainshadow?



## SNDFLEE

I know this might be impossible but thought I would give it a try anyway. Does anyone have a 1508 blank that they would like to get rid of ? Thank you, SNDFLEE


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757

u might wanna check bishops.... this is the 13' 1 right


----------



## junkmansj

From batsons site, conntact fishstix or utmost

SUR1508F	Matte Clear	12'6"	2	15-40 lb.	4-12 oz.	.980	12.0	Moderate-Fast	15.1 oz.	Surf / Large plugs, eels , larger striper's / bull redfish / drum	$197.68


----------



## AbuMike

BAYSLA-ER757 said:


> u might wanna check bishops.... this is the 13' 1 right


nope....150 = 150"= 12'6"


----------



## SNDFLEE

The 1508 I threw and would like to get was 13'2" long. It was an Allstar blank.


----------



## AbuMike

I stand corrected.....


----------



## SNDFLEE

You are not wrong Mike the 1508 blank was cut from 13" + or - to 12'6" like you stated in the thread. The blank I threw had been built full length without REALLY being turned into a 1508 so to speak. I hope that makes sense that's the way it was explained to me earlier when I checked with Ryan who built the rod I threw. I apologize for any confusion this caused you guys and thanks for all the help!!!!


----------



## AL_N_VB

SNDFLEE said:


> You are not wrong Mike the 1508 blank was cut from 13" + or - to 12'6" like you stated in the thread. The blank I threw had been built full length without REALLY being turned into a 1508 so to speak. I hope that makes sense that's the way it was explained to me earlier when I checked with Ryan who built the rod I threw. I apologize for any confusion this caused you guys and thanks for all the help!!!!


Was gonna chime in.. I had (2) 1508 and (1) 1509** 2nd gen ** Allstars built.. they were cut back 6in that made them 12'6.. you can't escape Mayhem =D


----------



## SNDFLEE

I think I found one if it hasn't been cut to make it 12'6" I am crossing my fingers!!!! Like I need another rod for gods sake!!


----------



## AbuMike

well no worries. i know the Rainshadows were 12'6" don't know bout the Allstar blank....never try to escape mayhem.....


----------



## SNDFLEE

I don't know bout the Rainshadows I sure hope the blank comes 13' plus! It sure did throw good!! recalibrating!!!!!


----------



## SNDFLEE

Hey BDweaver, help us out does the Rainshadow blank START at 12'6" and is it only Allstar that starts out 13' + ?


----------



## SNDFLEE

Mystery solved for me!! Allstar is the blank that came 13'2" and Rainshadow came 12'6" as far as the 1508. SOOOOOO I am looking for an uncut Allstar 1508 blank?


----------



## Surfmaster250

You looking for the BGSW1508 I suppose?? There also was the BHSS1508 which was the "Hybrid Super Surf series" which were S-glass and graphite.


----------



## SNDFLEE

All I know is it is the old Allstar 1508 blank before being cut to make it 12'6" which is the true 1508. The Rainshadow blank already came 12'6" from the factory and the builder did not have to cut it. The uncut version is an awesome rod that I really got good distance with and liked the feel of. Now that I said all that do you have one or are you being inquisitive? Now that i think about it the latter blank you mentioned was the early prototype 1509 was it not?


----------



## Surfmaster250

I have a old factory rod 1509 that needs to be stripped and the old BHSS 1508 in a blank. I've had no luck finding a 1508 rod or blank.


----------



## SNDFLEE

If you are looking for a Rainshadow 12'6" 1508 I know where one of those is let me know. I know I am looking for a needle in a haystack but you never know what might turn up!


----------



## LIL JON

OK YA'LL its has kind of been bothering me lately with all the arguing over what is what. A 1508 blank is 12 ft 6inches always on a surf rod the first 3 numbers are the length in inches the last number is the power of the blank. so lets say some one has a allstar 1509 with a "tournament butt" making it 13'2 THEN THE ROD HAS TURNED INTO A 1589, 1209 is 10 ft, 1269 10'6.......its the same way for shorter rods except it is two numbers instead of three.


----------



## LIL JON

a 1508 is 12'6 a 1509 is 12'6...........if you guys were throwing something called a 1508 that was 13" or more it was not a 1508.


----------



## Garboman

I have three 1508's hanging in my garage as well as two 1509's and two 1507's
These are all ALL Star rods all purchased new or had built for me from factory blanks some time back
when the rods first came out.

Original 1508 and 1509 and 1507 All Star blanks were all 13' 2" from the factory, numbers related to increasingly more graphite material and stiffer blank profile, there are several versions of the 1509 that are much stiffer, we call/called that the heavy 1509..

A lot of builders cut six inches from the butt to make the rods easier to load for 
average casters, most of the Hatteras fellas I fish with left them full length. Any 12'6" ALL Star has been cut, usually from the butt.

The All Star competition butt inserted an uncut factory tip is 14' in length, it is a bit too much for fishing, I ended up cutting down the rod for more rod speed when Drum fishing.

I cut six inches off the tips of my 1508's and use competition butts cut back from the butt to achieve an overall length of 13' 2' for 8-10 ounces it is a bad ass drum rod.


----------



## SNDFLEE

Thanks Garboman for clearing this up AGAIN! I explain what I threw some lines back in the thread and how it was arrived at! By the way, if you get tired of your " 1508 Full length" let me know or even better if you BY CHANCE hear of a blank I'll Take It!


----------



## LIL JON

well if youre 1508 is 13'2 its not a 1508 its a 1588,because all those numbers stand for the length of the rod in inches..............and SNDFLEE. an actual 1508 its 12,6. what ya"ll are talking about would be called a 1588 because the rod has changed in length


----------



## AL_N_VB

Sometimes you just gotta believe.... 

Someone bust out a tape measure and measure their original "ALLSTAR"..not a Rainshadow but and original "ALLSTAR" 1508/1509. The "original", 1st gen, 2nd gen and a few 3rd gen 1508/1509's were 13'2 ft. I owned 3 of them and had my builder cut 6 inches from the butt. Did you know you can also tell the difference between an original Allstar from a Rainshadowd by looking at the matte finish? I am hoping a few seasoned, old school heaver builders would chime in to clear this. 

Wayne Folwkes, Chuck ( both Chucks)....anyone....


----------



## LIL JON

yes al you can tell the difference between an allstar and a rainshadow. rainshadows have a clear matte finish you can see the graphite spirals, an allstar is FLAT BLACK so when someone tells me that a rod is an allstar i look at it i can tell what is what. neither rods have the glossy finish on them. the difference is the look rainshadows have the spiral/graphite look and allstars have a flat black finish.


----------



## Garboman

I bought the last two 1507 Blanks from Andy Dear who had purchased the entire stock of All Star after All Star ceased operations with Breakaway, The one that has not been cut is 13' 2, the 1509's which also were not cut are 13'2". My 1509's were purchased/built by the NC OBX group that help develop the 1509 blank design.

I am an ex carpenter and very familiar with measuring devices I have owned these rods for nearly a decade and while the stories of the fish they have caught may be embellished from the time to time the blanks themselves have yet to either grow or shrink.

The Blank's were as I said 13'2 in length from the factory

I am curious why that is so bleeping hard to accept..?

What the standard for the industry for numbering/measurement did not apply in this instance.


----------



## CrawFish

What Garbo said. I had a 1509 full built at 13'2. My buddy 1508 is 13'2. What do people who have never owned one keep on arguing? Even the breakaway 1509 was 13'2" factory built.


----------



## SNDFLEE

I too have previously explained what I threw was AN ALLSTAR Uncut Blank measuring 13'2" that once cut was known as a 1508! I also have explained that a Rainshadow blank 1508 comes or did come from the manufacturer were 12'6"! I learned this from various builders who built both types! I too don't understand what the issue is at this point as it is very easy for me to understand! I would love to try and find an uncut 13'2" Allstar blank that threw awesome! I have a 1509 and the blank I am looking for loads a lot easier for me compared to the 1509! I greatly appreciate everyones help and questions maybe one will turn up or someone who has one will want to sell it, who knows!


----------



## Ed K

I built many 1508 and 1509 AllStars all were 13'2" from the factory I think Garbo has one of mine via Joe Mullet.


----------



## NTKG

The all star breakaways were not 12'6 from the factory... period


----------



## Garboman

I will confess that I resisted the All Stars when they first came out and stuck with my Surfsticks and 9000's up until 2002. My Rodanthe friends were Team Breakaway and I was still Team Old School...

TW's was having a wintertime sale and had shop wrapped All Stars along with your choice of a new Slosh 20 or 30 for $300 as I remember. 

At the time a retail All Star Blank cost $200 and the Slosh's were $100, so in effect TW's was wrapping it for free, I bought one from an old friend at the Kitty Hawk store to try it out, he even filled it with Trilene for free.

Took that 1508 straight to the beach on a cold February morning ...........made two casts...........went straight back to TW's and bought two more.....

First time I went actual fishing with that 1508 on the very first cast off South Point of Ocracoke that April caught a 30" puppy in the first three seconds of the first cast..........two casts later I caught a 50"er, it is a lucky stick.........


----------



## Surfmaster250

I have the factory built 1509.. decal says 12'6".. The blank is 13' and 2 inches were cut from it before it was shipped to me. My BHSS1508 50/50 is 13'10" long. It has a 6'9" tip and 7'7" butt. I don't know how anyone could confuse the All Star for a Rainshadow or vise versa. The finishes weren't even close. All Star matte black the Rainshadow USA were available in transparent black gloss and matte clear.

Not saying Andy is lying about buying the All Stars but alot of people bought the left over blanks from All Star when they closed. I have 1418's and 967's and some Austin fly blanks I bought from them that were assembly line blanks (All Star stopped making rod builder blanks in 2004) The last 2 1/2 years they only made factory rods (And not many were surf rods) and blanks for some OEM shops like American Tackle!


----------



## SNDFLEE

Well Garboman it sounds like you have too many of them 1508's that one man could use LOL!


----------



## AL_N_VB

Got a buddy in VB that is desperately selling an allstar 1508 ( 2nd gen) custom - conventional..I think full length.. lemme know if you want contact info.


----------



## NTKG

AL_N_VB said:


> Got a buddy in VB that is desperately selling an allstar 1508 ( 2nd gen) custom - conventional..I think full length.. lemme know if you want contact info.


still aint sold your old 1508 fakeaway?


----------



## AL_N_VB

NTKG said:


> still aint sold your old 1508 fakeaway?


hater.. had one you coulda bought..but you went with the lami 1502. That was the same 1508 I caught them stripers at the Point with.. you should remember now... naw this All* 1508, this dude's got is legit, its the same builder that built mine.


----------



## SNDFLEE

I sure do want his contact info.!


----------



## SNDFLEE

Hey NTKG don't let that get you down I got a 1502 and love it ! As a matter of fact I threw it tonight until we got stormed out!!!


----------



## dsurf

Garboman, not hard to accept here....in fact, I'll confirm your stats....You're right on.......I've own 3 Allstar 1508 blanks, built into rods, all 13'2". I had some 1509 Allstar blanks that were actually 13'4". All the blanks had factory labels with either the 1508 or 1509 designation.


----------

